# D5000 Sensor Gets Hot on Long Exposure



## Rekd (Sep 17, 2010)

Like, too hot it seems. Is this normal or is there a problem?


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 18, 2010)

its normal, you're using a consumer grade camera which could possibly fail sooner than normal, I'd limit my long exposures if I were you. H


----------



## edouble (Sep 18, 2010)

How long of an exposure are you taking? I have taken a few +20 minute exposures without a problem on my D5000.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 18, 2010)

How long are we talking about? how are you gauging this? 

My D70 really can't do anything over 5 minutes, my friends D300 has done up to an hour before with no issues for the most part, my D700 does great up to an hour, sans some hot pixels here and there in the shadow areas. 

got an example we can see?


----------



## Rekd (Sep 18, 2010)

Was about a 30 second exposure. Long enough to do some drunken light painting.


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2010)

30 seconds isn't very long, but ambient air temperture has it's effect too.

I had no problems doing 30 minute exposures with a D90 which is the same image sensor in a D5000, save the low-pass filter.

Plus you need to define what 'hot' means to you.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2010)

How often? You taking one 30 second exposure after another for about 30 min?

Remember basic rules of heat transfer. All sensors get hot. Get them hot enough and they can be permanently damaged (I've only ever heard of this happening to a 350D after a 30-45min exposure though). If you have a plastic camera case the thermal transfer is low, meaning that your sensor will be many times hotter than you think it is, and will take quite a while to cool down.

If you're worried, just give the camera a rest for 10 min.


----------



## Rekd (Sep 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> Plus you need to define what 'hot' means to you.



Hot. You touch it and pull your hand away quickly. Not like an exhaust pipe, more like a piece of steel that has been sitting in the hot desert sun for an hour.

It's not half an hour's worth of long exposures or anything like that. Just one or two.


----------



## Rekd (Sep 19, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Touch it! Touch my sensor! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 19, 2010)

The grip gets hot?

that's something to do with your battery if that's the case.


----------

